
Ask HN: Why isn't there an AES512 or AES1024 - vicpara
Yes, I know AES&#x2F;Rijndael is a symmetrical encryption algorithm that somehow became the winner of a competition NSA had a lot of strings to pull. In the same time it is considered relatively secure for most application. Our hard drives are most likely encrypted with AES128.
For super military+ grade why isn&#x27;t there an AES512 or 1024 ?
======
andreareina
It's infeasible to brute-force a 256-bit key[1]. Where cryptanalysis lowers
the size of the job enough that it's feasible, the answer isn't to have a
bigger key, it's to have a better algorithm.

[1]
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/the_doghouse_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/the_doghouse_cr.html)

------
bengunnink
[https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/20253/why-we-
cant...](https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/20253/why-we-cant-
implement-aes-512-key-size/20258)

